
Are McMansions Making People Any Happier? - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/06/big-houses-american-happy/591433/
======
PaulHoule
Many people don't want to maintain a big house, clean it, take care of the
yard, etc...

On the other hand, in many areas that is all they build so that is the price
of moving in.

